# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  كتاب (اللمعة السنية في حل ألفاظ الآجرومية) شرح يطبع لأول مرة حسب علمي.

## أبو أنس

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبة ومن والاه، أما بعد:
فالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
كتاب (اللمعة السنية في حل ألفاظ الآجرومية) شرح يطبع لأول مرة حسب علمي.
وهو محقق عن ست نسخ خطية.
المؤلف: ريحان أغا بن عبد الله المصري.
أحد علماء القرن الحادي عشر.
تحقيق: أبي أنس خالد السويفي.
الناشر: دار الرضا للنشر والتوزيع.
العنوان: القاهرة - عمارة الهدى 15 ش امتداد رمسيس بجوار وزارة المالية - عمارات صف الضباط 
ت: 3428829
الطبعة الأولى
ربيع الأول 1427ﻫ - أبريل 2006م
سيكون - إن شاء الله تعالى - متوفرا في معرض القاهرة الدولي هذا العام 2006م.
أخوكم
السويفي

----------


## اويس

نتمنى الحصول عليه عبر الوكتكم المميزة

----------


## اويس

ابو انس هيا احضرها لنا فأنت لها

----------


## أبو أنس

طبع الكتاب الطبعة الثانية ونشرته مكتبة الآداب بالقاهرة...

----------


## أبو أنس

> طبع الكتاب الطبعة الثانية ونشرته مكتبة الآداب بالقاهرة...


الكتاب يوزع الآن في:
1 - دار الصفوة، للنشر والتوزيع. 5 شارع البيطار خلف الجامع الأزهر القاهرة ت: 25125383 - 002
2 - مكتبة السنة، شارع البيطار، خلف الجامع الأزهر.
3 - مكتبة القاهرة، 11 ش درب الأتراك، خلف الجامع الأزهر. ت: 2514758 - 002
4 - مكتبة المجلد العربي، أمام جامعة الأزهر.
5 - مكتبة صباح، 138 ش جوهر القائد أمام كلية الشريعة - جامعة الأزهر - الحسين، 01005469864
وغيرها من المكتبات في الأزهر...
نبذة عن الكتاب:
” الآجُرُّومِيَّة “ أو ” المقدمة الآجُرُّومِيَّة “ أو ” متن الآجُرُّومِيَّة “ هي كتاب مختصر في النحو، نافع للمبتدئين في هذا الفن، وهي لأبي عبد الله محمد بن محمد بن داود الصنهاجي المعروف بـ ”ابن آجُرُّوم“ المتوفى سنة 723ﻫ رحمه الله تعالى.
ولهذا المتن شروح كثيرة... وهذا الشرح الذي نقدمه لقراء العربية هو - كما ذكر مؤلفه - عبارة عن تقريرات أخذها المؤلف من فم العلامة علي نور الدين الحلبي المتوفى سنة 1044ﻫ وهي كما وصفها في مقدمته: ” أشهى من رَشْفِ الرُّضَابِ، وأحلى من رضا الحبايب الغِضَاب، يصير سامعه ولا كمن انتشى، ولكن ذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشا “.
ثم قال: ” فجمعت ما تناثر من فرائد عقد ذلك التقرير، فحينئذ نظمته في سلك التحبير والتحرير، وجعلته شرحًا على تلك المقدمة للقاصرين من أمثالي، يعين الناظر منهم فيها على حل لفظها، وفهم معانيها، مجانبًا فيه الإطالة، الموجبة للسآمة والْمَلالة، لعله يكون بعيون العيون مَرْعِيًّا، وللأفهام مرضيا، وسميته بـ ”اللُّمْعَةِ السَّنِيَّة فِي حَلِّ أَلْفَاظِ الآجُرُّومِيَّة  ِ “.
نسأل الله تعالى أن ينفع به.
* * *

----------

